# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  یکی بیاد منو راهنمایی کنه واسه نظام وظیفه خسته شدم دیگه

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان

ببینید من متولد 2/12/78 و سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و سال 98 هم مجددا کنکور دادم
حاالا سوالم اینجاست من 1 مهر سال 98 میتونم با خیالی آسوده و با آرامش و یاد خدا برم دانشگاه؟
رفتم پلیس +10 اونجا میگه برو نظام وظیفه رفتم نظام نظام وظیفه شرایطم رو توضیح دادم میگه دفترچه ارسال کن و اصلا دلش نمیاد یکم حرف بزنه
خب من که نمیخوام برم سربازی که دفترچه ارسال کنم

دیگه والله گیج شدم

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> 
> ببینید من متولد 2/12/78 و سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و سال 98 هم مجددا کنکور دادم
> حاالا سوالم اینجاست من 1 مهر سال 98 میتونم با خیالی آسوده و با آرامش و یاد خدا برم دانشگاه؟
> رفتم پلیس +10 اونجا میگه برو نظام وظیفه رفتم نظام نظام وظیفه شرایطم رو توضیح دادم میگه دفترچه ارسال کن و اصلا دلش نمیاد یکم حرف بزنه
> خب من که نمیخوام برم سربازی که دفترچه ارسال کنم
> 
> دیگه والله گیج شدم


دوست عزیز شما یا از پلیس +10 یا نظام وظیفه با کارت ملی باید بری بپرسی تا کی معافیت تحصیلی داری اگر تا قبل ثبتنام دانشگاه معافیت تحصیلی شما تمام میشه باید درخواست تمدید معافیت تحصیلی کنی اگر قبول نکردن باید دفترچه اعزام به خذمت ارسال کنی اینطور هم نیست تا دفترچه ارسال کردی سریع اعزام بشی به خدمت چند ماه طول میکشه بعد که دانشگاه ثبتنام کردی معافیت تحصیلی به شما تعلق میگیره و اتومات اعزام شما کنسل میشه 
اما اگر یک روز هم غیبت بخوری به دلیل عدم تمدید معافیت یا عدم ارسال دفترچه معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه به شما نمیده و نمیتونید ثبتنام کنین دانشگاه

شما الان باید تاریخ انقضای معافیت تحصیلی اتون رو مشخص کنین در اولین فرصت

----------


## MehranWilson

> دوست عزیز شما یا از پلیس +10 یا نظام وظیفه با کارت ملی باید بری بپرسی تا کی معافیت تحصیلی داری اگر تا قبل ثبتنام دانشگاه معافیت تحصیلی شما تمام میشه باید درخواست تمدید معافیت تحصیلی کنی اگر قبول نکردن باید دفترچه اعزام به خذمت ارسال کنی اینطور هم نیست تا دفترچه ارسال کردی سریع اعزام بشی به خدمت چند ماه طول میکشه بعد که دانشگاه ثبتنام کردی معافیت تحصیلی به شما تعلق میگیره و اتومات اعزام شما کنسل میشه 
> اما اگر یک روز هم غیبت بخوری به دلیل عدم تمدید معافیت یا عدم ارسال دفترچه معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه به شما نمیده و نمیتونید ثبتنام کنین دانشگاه
> 
> شما الان باید تاریخ انقضای معافیت تحصیلی اتون رو مشخص کنین در اولین فرصت


داداش توی سایت نظام وظیفه رفتم با وارد کردن کد ملی و کد سخا زده تا 2.12.98 معافیت اونم از نوع تحصیلیش داری بعد اون سرهنگ نظام وظیفه گفت این بشرطی هست که اشتغال به تحصیل داشته باشی(یه چیز تو همین مایه ها گفت دقیق یادم نیست) و گفت که الان تو فارغ التحصیل هستی

----------


## artim

> داداش توی سایت نظام وظیفه رفتم با وارد کردن کد ملی و کد سخا زده تا 2.12.98 معافیت اونم از نوع تحصیلیش داری بعد اون سرهنگ نظام وظیفه گفت این بشرطی هست که اشتغال به تحصیل داشته باشی(یه چیز تو همین مایه ها گفت دقیق یادم نیست) و گفت که الان تو فارغ التحصیل هستی


سایت رو نمیشه اعتماد کرد چون دیر به دیر اپدیت میشه
کار سختی نیست شما به پلیس +10 مراجعه کنید با کارت ملی بگین تاریخ اتمام معافیت تحصیلیم رو میخوام میگن بهتون بعدش میتونین یا تمدید کنین در صورت موافقت یا دفترچه بفرسین

----------


## MehranWilson

> سایت رو نمیشه اعتماد کرد چون دیر به دیر اپدیت میشه
> کار سختی نیست شما به پلیس +10 مراجعه کنید با کارت ملی بگین تاریخ اتمام معافیت تحصیلیم رو میخوام میگن بهتون بعدش میتونین یا تمدید کنین در صورت موافقت یا دفترچه بفرسین


بهترین کار اینه که دوباره فردا برم سازمان نظام وظیفه
چون اینا مرتبا واسشون بخشنامه جدید میاد

----------


## saeed211

> سلام دوستان
> 
> ببینید من متولد 2/12/78 و سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و سال 98 هم مجددا کنکور دادم
> حاالا سوالم اینجاست من 1 مهر سال 98 میتونم با خیالی آسوده و با آرامش و یاد خدا برم دانشگاه؟
> رفتم پلیس +10 اونجا میگه برو نظام وظیفه رفتم نظام نظام وظیفه شرایطم رو توضیح دادم میگه دفترچه ارسال کن و اصلا دلش نمیاد یکم حرف بزنه
> خب من که نمیخوام برم سربازی که دفترچه ارسال کنم
> 
> دیگه والله گیج شدم


خیلی زود اقدام کن و بپرس در مورد این وضعیت
من یکی از دوستام بخاطر پنج روز نزدیک بود رشتشو از دس بده ک با عجز و التماس درست شد
اگه نیاز بود دفترچه ارسال میکنی
و اونجا توضیح میدی ک قراره مهر بری دانشگاه
خودشون میگن چیکار کنی بعد از این

----------


## MehranWilson

> خیلی زود اقدام کن و بپرس در مورد این وضعیت
> من یکی از دوستام بخاطر پنج روز نزدیک بود رشتشو از دس بده ک با عجز و التماس درست شد
> اگه نیاز بود دفترچه ارسال میکنی
> و اونجا توضیح میدی ک قراره مهر بری دانشگاه
> خودشون میگن چیکار کنی بعد از این


من که نه مردودی بودم
نه جهشی خوندم 
درست سر وقت هم دیپلم رو گرفتم 
هم پیش دانشگاهی رو
والا از هر کی هم میپرسم میگه تا 31/6 سال دومت وقت داری

----------


## saeed211

> من که نه مردودی بودم
> نه جهشی خوندم 
> درست سر وقت هم دیپلم رو گرفتم 
> هم پیش دانشگاهی رو
> والا از هر کی هم میپرسم میگه تا 31/6 سال دومت وقت داری


میگم ک احتمالا مشکل تو یکی دو هفته شه.ینی یکی دو هفته قبل مهر موعد مشمول شدنت شه
ولی کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه.حتما بپرس

----------


## Amirhossein_22

> سلام دوستان
> 
> ببینید من متولد 2/12/78 و سال 97 اولین کنکورم بود و سال 98 هم مجددا کنکور دادم
> حاالا سوالم اینجاست من 1 مهر سال 98 میتونم با خیالی آسوده و با آرامش و یاد خدا برم دانشگاه؟
> رفتم پلیس +10 اونجا میگه برو نظام وظیفه رفتم نظام نظام وظیفه شرایطم رو توضیح دادم میگه دفترچه ارسال کن و اصلا دلش نمیاد یکم حرف بزنه
> خب من که نمیخوام برم سربازی که دفترچه ارسال کنم
> 
> دیگه والله گیج شدم


منم دقیقا مشکلم مثل شما بود خیلی پرسیدم و تحقیق کردم به نظر من اصلا به معافیت داخل سایت نمیشه اعتماد کرد واسه منم زده معافیتم رو تا سال 99 یعنی روز تولدم ولی در اصل قانون اینه که شما هروقت فارغ التحصیل شدی یکسال فرصت معرفی داری فارغ التحصیلی همه رو 31 شهریور حساب میکنن پس معافیت شما تا 31 شهریور بیشتر نیس

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان امروز رفتم نظام وظیفه سوال مردم گفت مشکلی نداری شما
و اون دفترچه هم که دیروز گفته واسه این بود که احتمالش هست مثلا مهر ماه قبول نشی و دیگه اونجاست که از 1.7.98 غیبت میخوری

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


دوستان امروز رفتم نظام وظیفه سوال مردم گفت مشکلی نداری شما
و اون دفترچه هم که دیروز گفته واسه این بود که احتمالش هست مثلا مهر ماه قبول نشی و دیگه اونجاست که از 1.7.98 غیبت میخوری


داداش حالا من یه سوال میپرسم ازت من متولد 79/12/14هستم اسفند ماه بهمون یه برگه هایی دادن رفتیم اموزشپرورش مهر گرفتیم بعد رفتیم پلیس+10 معافیت تحصیلی الان که باید تا سال دیگه بمونم واسه کنکور99بازم باید برم معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم یا الان معافم؟نکنه غیبت بزنن واسم از اون وقع بیخیال بودم مهلتش تا کی حدودا خود به خود تمدید میشه؟_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> داداش حالا من یه سوال میپرسم ازت من متولد 79/12/14هستم اسفند ماه بهمون یه برگه هایی دادن رفتیم اموزشپرورش مهر گرفتیم بعد رفتیم پلیس+10 معافیت تحصیلی الان که باید تا سال دیگه بمونم واسه کنکور99بازم باید برم معافیت تحصیلی بگیرم یا الان معافم؟نکنه غیبت بزنن واسم از اون وقع بیخیال بودم مهلتش تا کی حدودا خود به خود تمدید میشه؟_


شما الان نیمه دوم 79 هستی امسال کنکور نظام جدید دادی یا قدیم؟
بعدش شما اولین کنکورت چه سالی بوده؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


شما الان نیمه دوم 79 هستی امسال کنکور نظام جدید دادی یا قدیم؟
بعدش شما اولین کنکورت چه سالی بوده؟


نظام جدید اولیشم همین 98_

----------


## MehranWilson

> _
> نظام جدید اولیشم همین 98_


اها پس 98 اولین کنکورت بوده برای کنکور 99 مشکلی نداری حالا اون برگه هم که بردی پلیس کاره خوبی کردی کار از محکم کاری عیب نمیکنه
تو الان دقیقا شرایطتت مثل منه و برای کنکور دومت مشکل نداری
حالا تو 31.3 امسال فارغ شدی تار31.3.99 یکسال وقت داری تا قبل از اون باز از مدرسه بپرس که ببین باید چی کنی ولی قانونا مشکل نداری واسه احتیاط گفتم

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان من میخوام شهریور ماه واسه گرفتن گواهینامه اقدام کنم
اینکه انشالا اصلا با بحث نظام وظیفه و اینا تداخل که نداره؟

----------

